

Anonymous apparently takes out TPM for showing mugshots - guelo
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/archives/2011/09/so_what_happened.php

======
phamilton
Assuming this was Anonymous, I'm wondering if they really believe it is their
responsibility to terrorize such news sources. If it is truly necessary in the
name of democracy and freedom to do so. Because I see them as terrorists who
are coming closer and closer each day to depriving me, and ordinary citizen,
of my rights and freedoms. And each attack they make, they are solidifying
their position as criminals and losing the argument that they are protectors
of our freedoms.

